# 4K UHF remote with 622



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I have an old 4000 receiver with UHF and several remotes and wonder if I can still use my old remotes to change channels on TV2 on the 622. I plan on connecting my audio receiver to TV2 so I can listen to the music channels on the deck and still be able to change cannels over the UHF remote. I don't want to have to buy more 622 uhf remotes just for this.


Thanx


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You need UHF Pro remotes to operate TV2. The UHF remotes that don't have Pro on them won't work in UHF. They do send IR for TV1, but that doesn't help much. For my 942, I got several UHF Pro 6.0 remotes on eBay to replace the 50x Platinum remotes I'd been using. Wait for an auction that has multiple available or someone selling several that will combine shipping. Remotes are not really that bad on eBay. Here's 5 UHF Pro 8.0 (make sure that works on a 622) for $33 with shipping if you Buy It Now. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5870410496 Just watch for other lots or research people selling many UHF Pro 6.0 remotes.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The number #2 remote that comes with the ViP622 is 6.3 (IR/UHF Pro, DISH part number 143040). Any 6.x UHF Pro remote will work on the 622 in A band. The 6.3 remotes have a few buttons that the older ones don't have.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

As long as you leave TV2 in A band, other UHF Pro remotes would work. If you change the 6.3 IR/UHF Pro remote to use the B band, you get more distance but then preclude using 6.0 UHF Pro remotes that don't have that A/B switch.


----------



## absmith (Oct 22, 2005)

CABill said:


> As long as you leave TV2 in A band, other UHF Pro remotes would work. If you change the 6.3 IR/UHF Pro remote to use the B band, you get more distance but then preclude using 6.0 UHF Pro remotes that don't have that A/B switch.


Ok I'm still a little confused.. with my 622 going to be installed in the closet (meaning no IR communication) can I have two or more different 6.3 remotes and have each UHF remote set to control TV1 or TV2 output? I really need remote UHF controll for each 622 tv output..?

Would this be the case of setting remote ID's differently and the dish would recognize the commands coming in for each tv output?

Thank you


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I only have a 942 and a 6.2 remote, so you'd need BillR or some 622 owner to confirm the 622 operates the same as the 942 as far as TV1 via UHF. ASSUMING it is the same, you'll get an IR remote for TV1 and a 6.3 IR/UHF remote for TV2. The blue key at the bottom of the 6.3 has a blue TV2 initially, but it can be unscrewed and removed. To operate my 942 via UHF, I have to leave the key removed and move the switch manually from position 1 on the far left to position 3 (one back from the far right). DISH describes getting a 6.2 REPLACEMENT remote to operate a 942 or 622 via UHF. That unit comes with a key for TV1 UHF, but it just positions the switch under the key to a particular place that can be done manually with my original 6.2 remote (I don't have the special TV1 UHF key). You could get additional 6.3 remotes or a 6.2 REPLACEMENT (different part number than the 6.2 that came with my 942) to control TV1 via UHF. As long as you only need a single remote for TV1, you could get 6.0 UHF Pro remotes a lot cheaper on eBay but they will only control TV2. To control TV1 via UHF, you'd need to get 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro remotes. That is IF someone will verify that the 6.3 remote works if you remove the TV2 key and move the switch manually.

This MAY help:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3.shtml
On the dropdown for Select TroubleShooting, pick Addressing Receiver, then the How To link on #2 it shows the Green key with a black 1 is 942 only. I can't quickly find the link that describes using the 6.2 Replacement remote on both a 942 and a 622, but it did say that the 622 did work UHF. Only someone with one and a 6.3 remote could confirm if the switch under the key still has 4 positions and can be used to control TV1 via UHF.
I can't find it at the Tech Portal, but sbuko posted the info in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52992&highlight=137174
I don't use that remote, and my 942 says IR/UHF Pro Band A and operates with either IR or the 6.2 which is only sending UHF when in that switch position. You can't just change the remote address to operate TV1/TV2, you have to slide the switch beneath the TV key at the bottom of the remote.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

absmith said:


> Ok I'm still a little confused.. with my 622 going to be installed in the closet (meaning no IR communication) can I have two or more different 6.3 remotes and have each UHF remote set to control TV1 or TV2 output?


Yes you can - but I'm not sure I have the words to explain it without confusing the issue more. The important part is the "key" pushing the little switch inside to the right position. The Blue2/Black key that comes with the TV2 6.2 remote doesn't move that switch to the correct position - but with a little tinkering (or if you have the right old key) you can move the switch to the right notch and get TV1 to UHF - even using the same 'code' as TV2 - without interfering.

If you want the same UHF remote to be able to switched back and forth between TV1 and TV2 at will that's not easy. You would have to keep changing the "key".


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

do you have to keep that key on there? could you just leave off the cover and move the "switch" at will?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kinda looks cheezy without the key. But it works.
BTW: There are four switch positions - it's the third one from the left/second from the right that works TV1 UHF Pro.


----------



## lshanepowers (May 11, 2005)

While you're talking about remotes, does the 622 allow you to use IR on TV2 unlike the 942? I like to use my own universal remotes to control all of my equipment and I'd sure like to be able to do this on TV2. This was one of my biggest disappointments on the 942.


----------

